# A Marriage Of Honey & Limes



## Waldo (Jul 26, 2008)

This turned out to be one of those that you wish you had made 6 gallon or more instead of one. I will be bottling this one gallon batch in the morning and will be starting a 5 gallon batch very soon. 
Here is the label I have designed for this one.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 26, 2008)

*Waldo, sounds very interesting. Let us know how it is recieved and the description of the taste. I made a JMAOMead from some of the honey my Dad sent to me of which you had also. I work with a guy who goes to the Renassiance Festival and he wants to buy some from me. I gave him a sample and I guess it beats all the mead they have tried in the past. So It has been in the carboy for many months and will soon bottle it for all the Wenches and Lords and Ladies and Wizards and Fairies and Elves of the Texas Renassiance Festiaval.* *Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2008)

Looking good and sounding good buddy.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 27, 2008)

I have been thinking of making a lime mead, actually a Mojito Mead with lime and spearmint since the Mojito seems to be the fad and rad drink right now. I know I like them. HMM, this might just work.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe you would really like it smurf...I DO


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 1, 2008)

*Waldo,* 


*Got home this evening and remembered I had a chillin bottle of Lime Mead in the fridge.....got it out first thing and it is everything I imagined it to be. Almost like drinking a refreshing lime ade with a kick to it. And I'm wondering how it gets the very peachy almost pink color to it. Waldo it is great and I'm saving about a 4th cup to pour on my baked chicken tomorrow. If you want something good pour some of your mead on chicken while it is baking. Way better than any bbq sauce.*
*Waldo, It is a mighty fine wine and I'm so impressed that I will want to try that one myself. It is a summer mead all they way!!!!!*

*Thank you again.....need to bring it to WS2009**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 1, 2008)

Smurfe,


I have some fragrant spearmint growing outside. I'm going to put a sprig in Waldo's Mead and see how it is. You have a good idea there. Would you leave some of the leaves whole in there for effect??!!! I'll be looking foward to seeing how it is going for you!!!


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 1, 2008)

*After that Marriage of the Honey and Lime......I'm ready for a Honeymoon!!!!*


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 2, 2008)

Waldo, I made three batches awhile back, lime, orange, and lemon. I do think the lime will be a fav. Great label too!


----------



## smurfe (Aug 2, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Smurfe,
> 
> 
> I have some fragrant spearmint growing outside. I'm going to put a sprig in Waldo's Mead and see how it is. You have a good idea there. Would you leave some of the leaves whole in there for effect??!!! I'll be looking foward to seeing how it is going for you!!!
> ...




Ramona, I don't think I would leave the leaves in after fermentation for effect as they would look just plain nasty. If I were to add the mint to fermentation, I would remove after fermenting, filter and serve as normal with a fresh, whole leaf in the glass for visual effect.I have been wondering though if it wouldn't be better to just use a muddler and muddle the leaves in the glass and then pour the mead in the glass just like making a Mojito. I really have no idea how many mint leaves to add to a 5 gallon batch.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 3, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> *After that Marriage of the Honey and Lime......I'm ready for a Honeymoon!!!!*




Did you try it Ramona?


----------



## JimCook (Aug 28, 2008)

Waldo,


Do you happen to have your recipe handy for this one?


- Jim


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 11, 2008)

Waldo? Waaaalllllldooooo!? Are you there? I'd love to have this recipe too...


----------



## Waldo (Oct 11, 2008)

My recipe was:
*3lbs light honey
1 Campden tablet
1-1/2 tsp Yeast Nutrient
1/2 tsp Yeast Energizer
Juice from 2 Limes
*Zest from 2 Limes
1 pk Cotes Des Blancs Yeast


I grated the zest from the two limes, put it in a tea strainer thenI heated my honey, skimming foam off as it formed. After foaming had ended I added the juice and zest of the limes and let simmer for about another 5 minutes. 
I le this cool down, added to primary with water to bring level to 1 gallon plus about2 cups and added Yeast Nutrient and Energizer.
Ithen added the Campden tab and let it set for about 12 hours.
I made a yeast starter and then pitched it to the must.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 16, 2009)

Waldo, I went back a few threads and found this recipe. 


Instead of using a yeast starter for the must, can I use a packaged yeast?


----------



## Waldo (Jan 16, 2009)

You can try. I usually make it a habit to use a starter on meads as sometimes they are a booger to get going


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 4, 2009)

Waldo, going to try the lime mead recipe. yeast starter is taking the yeast and dissolving it in some warm water, correct?


How much "zest" for the lime? No lime rinds in the jug like the orange mead?


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 7, 2009)

Waldo, you had a * on the zest of lime. Did you get alot of zest from the 2 limes? And you did not put lime slices in the jug like we did the ancient orange?


----------



## gaudet (Feb 7, 2009)

Not that I've done this one before, but I'd have to say just the juice, no rinds. If you put the rinds then you're gonna get very bitter.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 8, 2009)

Fo my starters I use abut 1/4 tsp sugar anda good pinch of yeast nutrient in the warm water. once that gets going good I will slowly add some of the must to the starter ( 2-3 tablespoons at a time) over a period of 24-36 hrs and then pitch it
You are correct gaudet. Just use the green zest from the rinds. ot the rinds themselves


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 22, 2009)

PWP, do you know if the lime mead goes straight in the 1 gallon jug or starts in the primary bucket????


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 26, 2009)

does anyone ever use the JAO recipe but substitute lime for the oranges?
am thinking I must try this again - maybe a 1 gallon batch of each - naval orange - blood orange and lime. - - -&gt;


thanx 
rrawhide


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I have. When I made these I made a lemon , Orange, and Lime. IMHO the Lime came out the best!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 26, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> PWP, do you know if the lime mead goes straight in the 1 gallon jug or starts in the primary bucket????




I would start in a bucket/fermenter myself. Give it some breathing room


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 27, 2009)

WALDO et al: 


Gonna start some mead on Sunday - - -


Here's what I'm gonna do - - - 


Just picked up a gallon (13.5#)of Indian Paintbrush honey from our local beekeeper. This is from the California Indian Paintbrush flower which happens to thrive in our local mountains.








It is a light very tasty honey.


I am going to use the Joe's Ancient Orange Mead recipe only changing the citrus.


There will be a gallon of naval orange - a gallon of blood orange - and a gallon of lime mead. Problem will be keeping out of it for a year. I may add a little lime zest too!!


Waldo, do you add zest to all your meads? I know you have your own recipe but have you used JAO?


Wish me luck all - - 


rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Feb 28, 2009)

The Lime is the only one I have added the zest to rrawhide. I have made several JAO but did not figure they needed any zest since the whole orange is in there


----------

